# Abt AS4 cabriolet...lots of pics.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure if I posted this before, but have just rediscovered it...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Urgh, that is awful.  Why oh why would anyone do that to such a classic, understated shape....

Strangely enough IMO it actually makes it look more like the old A4 convertible!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

That minges


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Just a stab in the dark here, but I suspect that wasn't the reply Kell was hoping for  
:wink: each to their own tho.
S4 cab would be lovely


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually - I post them as purely informational. As the editor of absoluTTe I get access to the Abt press site, so whenever they announce a new model or show pics I post them here.

I make no comments. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Actually - I post them as purely informational. As the editor of absoluTTe I get access to the Abt press site, so whenever they announce a new model or show pics I post them here.
> 
> I make no comments. :wink:


 In that case......That is flippin' 'orrible!!!  [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] Ruined a class car IMO

The rear end seems to have similar (lardy) dimensions to the Saab convertible - not nice at all

Just IMHO though :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not sure if I posted this before, but have just rediscovered it...


Same mechanics as this one?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=27317&highlight=abt


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good point - forgot about posting that.



> Abt AS4 Cabriolet. Open to everything.
> 
> All good things come in threes: following the big success of the Abt AS4 Limousine and the Abt AS4 Avant, Abt Sportsline now presents the latest member of the AS4 family with the Abt AS4 Cabriolet. The airy four-seater is quite something. The joy of life that is typical for a cabriolet has been combined with sporting power made by Abt Sportsline. The result turned out to be a fun-to-drive car, over 240 km/h fast and open to everything. No matter if a drive in the sunshine on the country road or a fast motorway journey â€" with the Abt AS4 Cabriolet, there are no limits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I agree with NaughTTym it looks like they have turned it in to a Saab!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I have never liked the A4 without a roof.

Hacking the roof off makes it look far too 'feminine' to me, and no amount of Abt body kit can cure that.

All IMHO of course.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> I have never liked the A4 without a roof.
> 
> Hacking the roof off makes it look far too 'feminine' to me, and no amount of Abt body kit can cure that.
> 
> All IMHO of course.


I quite like it. nice clean smooth and integrated lines without too many superfluous adornments. All very understated.

Where it (and all of the A4/A6 and indeed the TT) range could be improved, is by decreasing the overhangs, particularly at the front. Trouble is until next gen A4 when Audi are threatening to bring the engine behind (as opposed to aheadof) the front axle, there is always a slight ungainliness comapred to say the 3 series which has minimal front overhangs to give a more sport stance. Of course the resultant longer wheelbase also gives handling and balance advantages as well as improved aesthetics.

See what i mean:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I think it's quite tasteful too, especially for Abt the masters of whale tail spoilers and split rim alloys.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A girl at work just got an A4 cab in dolphin grey mettallic but with that same horrific burgandy colour rag top as on the Abt version. It totally spoils the car which is otherwise v. tasteful. I could live with silver coachwork and navy blue rag top, or just black rag with any colour, but red/burgandy Ugh.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What colour is her interior? (Well, that of the car anyway.)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> What colour is her interior? (Well, that of the car anyway.)


Pink latex effect. :twisted: No, it's black, black, black etc. Really nice car except that roof. She loves it (the car) and that is the main thing, as she probably wouldn't be too interested in my view anyway. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > I have never liked the A4 without a roof.
> ...


Interesting seeing them together - does it have anything to do with the Audi being front wheel drive? I agree that the 3 series looks so much more modern (ironic as it's now quite old) because of the front wheels being so close to the front. Maybe it's because of pedestrian crash protection?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's because the Audi engine is slung ahead of the front axle, whereas the BMW has its axle as far forward and engine as far back as possible, in order to achieve optimal 50:50 weight distribution that is the key to their good chassis balance.

Apprently Audi's head of chassis dev (ex BMW 3 series team) wants the motor mounted further back for future A4s.....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's what I've heard as well. The problem is you end up with ugly cars like the 1 series with a long nose just so they can get the 6 cyl engine in and keep it largely behind the axle.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> That's what I've heard as well. The problem is you end up with ugly cars like the 1 series with a long nose just so they can get the 6 cyl engine in and keep it largely behind the axle.


....Or just a short front overhang/longer wheelbase as per the 3 series. In this compact exec class, my guess is that handling is a greater dynamic for user-choosers. In the 1 series/A3 class my guess is that packaging and looks assume a greater role in the dynamic design?

The 1 series is out on it's own and whilst I have yet to see one in the tin, I don't like what I have seen.

The rightness of the 3 series recipe is borne out by it's still strong showing when compared with it's much newer competition, such as in this months Evo coupe test. The balance and evenness of handling come through evry time.

With the ex 3 chassis development team on board, one has to think that they will be raising the dynamics bar in the future. Can't wait a I don't dig the Bangle era BMWs.


----------

